# Crazy BMX riders!



## CdTSnap (Apr 13, 2014)

So I took my boy to the local BMX track and im hearing these guys yell out in excitement, so of course im going to see what's going on!

So I walk off the track and over this little stream, up through the bush a little and there's this hidden away track that these Pro BMXers have carved into the forest! It was so cool, they asked me not to tell anyone the location of the photos... Very secret.

#1, I was almost standing underneath this dude, I didnt even hear him coming lol.



Blocking The Sun by Christopher Turner Photography, on Flickr

#2



Twist It by Christopher Turner Photography, on Flickr

#3, I swear to god this guy was almost collected by the trees he was going so high!



Dodging The Trees by Christopher Turner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 13, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## EOV (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow to both how high they seem in the air and to your ability to capture them. Keep that place a secret for both them and for you to go back and capture more amazing shots.


----------



## jhphotographer (Apr 13, 2014)

Chis these pictures are awesome!


----------



## Rags (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice work...

The invincibility of youth on display..... 

Rags


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, tell you what it was amazing to watch! when I get my Tokina im going to go back and get some more


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 22, 2014)

The height in these gives the impact needed, great perspectives as well. Very nicely worked these shots. 

All the best Chris, excellent work.

Danny.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

niceee

and a nice place too... would love to see them there


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 22, 2014)

I should have known, a Kiwi  Howdy Chris, a pleasure, I didn't realise.

Danny.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 22, 2014)

nzmacro said:


> I should have known, a Kiwi  Howdy Chris, a pleasure, I didn't realise.
> 
> Danny.



Haha yup. Where are you based Danny?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 22, 2014)

WGTN Chris, windy it is  Mind you, I think we all copped that one !!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2014)

I like all the shots, but I dislike the processing on them.


----------



## liquorboxracing (May 11, 2014)

Very cool shots! That's more talent than crazy! Very cool!


----------



## Milky (May 20, 2014)

BMX shots in the woods are hard as you kind of get stuck with a background that makes it hard to pop the rider out of the picture.

Good idea with getting the sun behing the rider on the first one, but missing to much of something to indicate speed / high

Second no good IMO

Third one has a standard yet good framing, though the kick is not centered. Rider position is no good though. I find usually you don't have to to crazy tricks to get a shot right, just make sure you actually see the tricks done!


----------



## FITBMX (May 22, 2014)

I'm new to cameras, but BMX........ That's my love of life!!! I have been riding my whole life!
  First these are all great photos! But here are comments from a rider.

  Photo #1 Is good but the sun washes the rider out to much for me, but everything else is great!

  Photo #2 Is very good! The angle you shot from and the background make a perfect photo!

  In photos #1 & #2 the trick is a "Table Top" in both shots, there not as well executed as I has seen before, but there not bad!

  Photo #3 is the best one photo of the three! You had great timing, you got the shot in mid "Whip" And it has great height, and the greenery really sets it off! Great job!!!

  Now for a little BMX info to help you out on your next shoot!
  The "Track" you found, They are known as "Trails" in the BMX world, most trails are built by hand in wooded areas, they hardly ever have the land owners permission to build them, so keep it quiet.
When you go there make sure the riders see you, I have hit several people that wandered behind a jump. Not only is there a good chance of you or the rider getting hurt, they will hate you and that can be really bad!
Also freestyle BMX riders love showing of for a good cameraman, so if you get to know them (and they are most likely great guys) you will get even better shots!
In Freestyle speed has little to do with it, in trail riding it's all about being smooth and floating airs! Some of the best riders almost come to a stop in the air, and are so smooth it looks like they never leave the ground. And tricks are a lot of it, even if the photo is a little dark or not in good framing or what ever, if it's a great trick it it will be a good photo!

A photographer may not agree with me, but I have seen tons of BMX magazines, and thousands of BMX photos (yours are at the top:hail and as a rider this is what I would want!
If you need to know anything about BMX let my know, I live for it!:mrgreen:


----------



## CdTSnap (May 22, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> I'm new to cameras, but BMX........ That's my love of life!!! I have been riding my whole life!
> First these are all great photos! But here are comments from a rider.
> 
> Photo #1 Is good but the sun washes the rider out to much for me, but everything else is great!
> ...



Thanks alot dude, thats awesome feedback! 

Im going to try go back there this weekend and see if they are riding! The 2nd one I was asked if a local mag could use it with my credit, I told them no problem of course.


----------



## FITBMX (May 23, 2014)

Some them may want photos some day if they are trying to get a sponsor.


----------



## FITBMX (May 23, 2014)

I forgot if you look at RideBMX magazine's website, they has a gallery of some of the photo there professional photographers have taken. It may give you some ideas on how this type of photo is normally shot!


----------

